# The road,the ex I crawl back to, sometimes happy, sometimes not



## Ragtag Dumpster (Feb 28, 2019)

So the time comes. The road has called my name long enough. Tomorrow I set back out to enjoy my life. After traveling the first couple times I tried to settle down. Car, job, girlfriend, all that mess. I tried hard to make it work, and in the end it didn't. Ended up back and forth between my parents and my place. Payed vet bills for a dog a had with many problems that sapped me dry. Rehomed him and delt with the grief. Broke up with ex who didn't have a shred of remorse for the mental torment she gave me afterward. Not allowed back at my parents. Im a terrrible son apparently. Although i will agree its due to my own actions. The open road is before me for years to come it seems. I hit it tommarow, broke as fuck until i sell my car. Im excited, yet full of anxiety after not having been on the road for over a year. Anybody else ever try hard as fuck to stay off the road yet it stays as a permanent attachment to you and brings you back? or is that just me? Hope to see many of ya out there, as I restart my soul on the journey ahead.


----------



## noothgrush (Feb 28, 2019)

I tell the road to go fuck off all the time but the feeling of leaving a place is so gratifying for some reason.


----------



## AAAutin (Feb 28, 2019)

The road is a rock, a diamond—it's solid and reliable in the way people are not, and it will outlast us all. After every failure, every heartbreak, every humiliation, it is there to embrace and support us without question or condition. It provides and nurtures in ways many of our own parents did not.

So, no, I've never considered staying off the road. To do so would be to abandon the only true love I've ever been shown.


----------



## TayNZ (Feb 28, 2019)

Im leaving soon too, in maybe a month, coming up to the time where I need to sell my car and a few other things for money as well. Haven't ever been on the road full time but done weekend hitching trips and camping out etc. Good luck man, keep us updated. Safe Travels!


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 28, 2019)

Ragtag Dumpster said:


> So the time comes. The road has called my name long enough. Tomorrow I set back out to enjoy my life. After traveling the first couple times I tried to settle down. Car, job, girlfriend, all that mess. I tried hard to make it work, and in the end it didn't. Ended up back and forth between my parents and my place. Payed vet bills for a dog a had with many problems that sapped me dry. Rehomed him and delt with the grief. Broke up with ex who didn't have a shred of remorse for the mental torment she gave me afterward. Not allowed back at my parents. Im a terrrible son apparently. Although i will agree its due to my own actions. The open road is before me for years to come it seems. I hit it tommarow, broke as fuck until i sell my car. Im excited, yet full of anxiety after not having been on the road for over a year. Anybody else ever try hard as fuck to stay off the road yet it stays as a permanent attachment to you and brings you back? or is that just me? Hope to see many of ya out there, as I restart my soul on the journey ahead.



Sounds like you take responsibility for your choices in life and where you are, and you have a good perspective and attitude. Just keep working at it. Everyday is a new day.


----------

